# deleted



## TiffanyChao (7 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

As a guy, I would want to eventually orgasm. But maybe that's just being a guy?

The 2-3 hrs a night of sex would be nice though.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I love the idea of extended sex sessions every single night. I would be the foreplay king for the woman I love. She would be really satisfied after each and every sex session guaranteed.

I have practiced edging myself, but it only lasts all day till my bedtime shower when there is an explosion. 

I can't understand how anyone, man or woman, that could go on night after night without achieving orgasm.


----------



## TiffanyChao (7 mo ago)

ah_sorandy said:


> I love the idea of extended sex sessions every single night. I would be the foreplay king for the woman I love. She would be really satisfied after each and every sex session guaranteed.
> 
> I have practiced edging myself, but it only lasts all day till my bedtime shower when there is an explosion.
> 
> I can't understand how anyone, man or woman, that could go on night after night without achieving orgasm.


For us I think we got used to enjoying the process itself more than then the actual orgasm.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Hetero woman here. I've never been really into edging. I like making out and extended foreplay as much as the next gal, but after a bit I get frustrated and/or lose interest if I'm not having orgasms.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m straight, FWIW. What I hear you saying is that you and your partner have a very satisfying sex life that makes you happy and energized and the only “con” is that you’re spending hours of intimate time with the one you love. I cannot see a down side to this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Closed because OP deleted her opening post.


----------

